# Detailed Review For Uukha Upro Lite Riser



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

Due to a lack of information and first hand experience that appears to be available on the net for this bow, I decided to take the time to give a review on the Uukha Upro Lite 25" carbon riser. Also will touch on the vx1000 xcurve limbs.

Now, I have had this bow a while so some of the things on it you will see are not stock. *My grip is after market. Clicker and arrow rest obviously are not included*.

Moving on, when first unboxing the riser, you are presented the riser inside a lovely silk draw string bag with the trademark Uukha flying squirrel... thing... whatever it is. 







The bag is lined with an ultra soft cotton to protect the riser. You know immediately you are getting quality judging by the bag. The limbs come in similar sleeves with the same graphics.
Examining the riser, you will find it has your tradition dual plunger holes in 5/16"-24 threads, sight bracket holes, main 5/16"-24 stabilizer hole, a 6/32 cylindrical clicker plate (can be extended further out with uukha clicker extensions), and a clicker mounting hole. However there is only one clicker mount. Some risers have multiple clicker mounts but this has only one. I find that just one is all you need anyway so no big deal.

The riser is indeed light, but not too light. It feels very well balanced in the hand. All parts of the riser are symmetrical and the weight from end to end is even. Here you can see that the COB is directly in the throat of the grip:








Moving to the limb bolt and pockets, you can see the bolts are a very interesting design. They do not have a hex head on them like most bolts. The bolts are turned using a crescent wrench that is included with the riser (wrench not in the picture). Also, note there are 5/16"-24 holes tapped into the bolts. That is because there are no holes drilled on the top and bottom of the riser for short stabilizers or dampeners. Now, I find this to be pretty ingenious actually because having dampeners directly screwed into the limb bolts appears to be more effective at absorbing vibration in my experience.
The limb pocket itself is machined out of very high quality parts that all fit flush. The pocket base appears to be black anodized aluminum. In the pocket base is your limb bushing pivot block. The pivot is made out of brass. I am sure what advantage a brass pivot gives you. The pivot is locked down with a M4 size bolt. The alignment grub screws are on the side of the limb base. They are M2 size I believe. They are pretty small for my liking... I wish they were bigger, but they have never failed or given me any issues. They stay tight and have never backed out so it is not a problem. When setting up the bow, it took little effort to bring the bow on plane and achieve alignment. Having the pivots centered in the pockets correlated to near perfect alignment of the bow.








Many people at the range look at this bow and assume it is an entry level bow based on it's plain appearance. They ask me, "Hey, what bow is that? Is it good?" To answer that question, yes it is very good.

Uukha specializes in monolithic carbon . They differ from other carbon bows in how they compress their carbon under high heat and pressure until the carbon layers bond on a molecular level, making a solid continuous carbon structure that is very stiff and incredibly resistant to torsion.

When shooting the bow, it has a very crisp feel to it. There is little post-shot feedback. Vibrations dampen out quickly, as this riser offers low oscillation. Comparatively to my other aluminum bows, this is very pleasurable to shoot if you prefer a quiet, "thuddy" bow. I felt no need to add any external dampeners to the bow. (Although I added limbsavers in the bottom pic just for aesthetic reasons) 

The Vx1000 xcurve limbs compliment this riser greatly. They both have a sexy matte black finish. The limbs themselves are quite eye catching when you see the xcurve profile. I found the extra curvature gives you many things such as increased smoothness as you approach full draw, greater arrow speeds, and more flexibility in DW.
It's nice because as you approach full draw, the limbs stack considerably less. It gives a nice soft feel in the clicker zone. I dont find myself getting fatigued as much at hold. Despite that, it is very snappy release. Between these and my standard curve limbs, the vx1000's definitely have a more aggressive feel on release. I plan to do some chrono comparisons in the future but out at 70M, I had to raise my sight by a few full turns between these and standard limbs. Draw weight and all other factors remaining constant when I tested them. In addition however, the vx1000's changed my arrow tune a lot. I went from needing a 700 spine CX Nano SST to an 800 spine. Again, all factors the same between limb changes. In the process of tuning new arrows, I found that these limbs offer slightly more flexibility in draw weight. Full out to full in on the tiller bolts gives about a 5# variance with 42# limbs. That may be different with higher or lower DW's however.








Overall, this bow is quite impressive. Some people love carbon, others hate it but I find this bow to be one of the sweetest shooting out there. The money spent on this bow is definitely getting you a high quality rig.


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

Very good review. I am mainly an ILF bowhunter and found this looking for reviews on Uukha limbs that I want for my new Hoyt Satori riser. I do plan on getting involved in some barebow shooting this winter and this riser has caught my eye. The videos on their website are interesting also. I have been researching this company for a couple weeks now and they seem like an under rated company. They seem to offer great products and the construction of their limbs could make them the best/most durable hunting ILF limb. This construction also has a lot of benefits to the FITA and BB crowd also. Very interesting company


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

ChadMR82 said:


> Very good review. I am mainly an ILF bowhunter and found this looking for reviews on Uukha limbs that I want for my new Hoyt Satori riser. I do plan on getting involved in some barebow shooting this winter and this riser has caught my eye. The videos on their website are interesting also. I have been researching this company for a couple weeks now and they seem like an under rated company. They seem to offer great products and the construction of their limbs could make them the best/most durable hunting ILF limb. This construction also has a lot of benefits to the FITA and BB crowd also. Very interesting company


They are very durable. You might have clear coat cracks after lots of use but the limbs themselves (and riser) have never chipped or shown any damage to the actual carbon.


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

Also, I forgot to mention this in the review, when making strings for this bow with the Vx1000's, you must make your strings slightly longer than usual. Mine are mediums and I found that even though they are the same length as any other medium limb, the extra curve adds a a bit more surface area to the tip of the limb.


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

Great review. 
I've had about 20 different risers. The uprolite is my favorite overall too. 
Another great thing is they have a bunch of different grip options that basically mirror Hoyt grips as well as some of their own designs with a backwards slope and you can get jäger grips too. 

You mentioned 5lb total adjustment with your 42 lb limbs. What was the weight with limb bolts full out, mid and full in?


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

ryan b. said:


> You mentioned 5lb total adjustment with your 42 lb limbs. What was the weight with limb bolts full out, mid and full in?


Yes. There is a 5# range between full out (the "mini" setting so the Uukha manual describes it) and full in.


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

So something like:

Bolts full out 40lbs
Bolts mid 42lbs
Bolts full in 45lbs
?


----------



## ajh4990 (Nov 27, 2016)

I second everything said in this review.

I'm really impressed by my uprolite too. It shoots like nothing else I've tried, very low vibration, light but not unstable. 

Interestingly, I also found that moving from a set of SF limbs to Uukha Ex1 Evo2s meant I needed 100 spine weaker arrows. I went from 620 ACEs to 720s.

Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## phallenthoul (Aug 21, 2016)

@rjbishop thanks a lot for the review. I'll probably build an exact same setup as yours later. 
I'm waiting for my ramrods and won't change anything (epik, wiawis one wood) before the competition next month.


----------



## hcorrigall (Apr 1, 2009)

I have the same limbs and the Upro barebow riser-best money I have ever spent. Thinking of buying another!!


----------



## lowellhigh79 (Aug 3, 2012)

I shoot a UPro with VX1000s X-curves for barebow with 40 oz weights split between the stabilizer bushing and lower limb bolt. My previous risers were the SF Forged and WW Innomax. Vibration was highest with the SF as expected. Of the two carbon bows, the Uuhka has more of a dead/thud feel, which I like. The Innomax also flexed more, with a wobbly feel for the riser on release compared to the UPro. With the Upro, on a good release and follow through, I can feel the limb's rocking back and forth for about two cycles, but the riser is extremely stiff and exhibits zero flexing. A side note, do not overtighten the M2 grub screws as they will compress the brass pivot and cause it to bind onto the detent bolts, making it very hard to insert/remove the limbs.


----------



## hotsauce81 (Apr 9, 2013)

Excellent review. I agree with you as I have the same riser and limbs (long) with jaeger best grip 2.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

lowellhigh79 said:


> I shoot a UPro with VX1000s X-curves for barebow with 40 oz weights split between the stabilizer bushing and lower limb bolt. My previous risers were the SF Forged and WW Innomax. Vibration was highest with the SF as expected. Of the two carbon bows, the Uuhka has more of a dead/thud feel, which I like. The Innomax also flexed more, with a wobbly feel for the riser on release compared to the UPro. With the Upro, on a good release and follow through, I can feel the limb's rocking back and forth for about two cycles, but the riser is extremely stiff and exhibits zero flexing. A side note, do not overtighten the M2 grub screws as they will compress the brass pivot and cause it to bind onto the detent bolts, making it very hard to insert/remove the limbs.


lowellhigh79, if you can feel the limbs "rock" after the shot, your tiller is probably off. I would check that.


----------



## kenn1320 (Aug 28, 2004)

I saw a video review of this riser and he said its not a begginers riser. He said if you do everything right it shoots great, but if you make a mistake you will pay for it. So what's your experience, twitchy or easy shooting?


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

kenn1320 said:


> I saw a video review of this riser and he said its not a begginers riser. He said if you do everything right it shoots great, but if you make a mistake you will pay for it. So what's your experience, twitchy or easy shooting?


I wouldnt say that you "pay for it" but due to its rigid design, it is less forgiving than some. It still is forgiving enough for my taste. I would call it middle of the road.


----------

